# FIRST WINTER PICTURES



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

We were gone for the weekend, but when we got home, we could have used a snowplow!


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! to early.


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Oh Dude that is Nasty. Where do you live? Actually it is beautiful on your layout not on mine right now. 

Paul


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Frightful! 

I'm still barefooted.


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Severe case of global warming ....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice but to early for the white stuff. Later RJD


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah man I love the snow but please hold onto it for another month or so!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm.................nah, I'll wait till after Thanksgiving thank you!


----------

